
Chrome Extension to remove Facebook fbclid tracking parameter - rlaferla
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ideekmlpolffjogehcjblcoajcnieeho/publish-accepted?hl=en-US
======
rlaferla
I wrote and published this extension today. I hope people find it helpful in
protecting their privacy.

~~~
mediumdeviation
Somewhat ironically you've accidentally included the `/publish-accepted` part
of the URL in your submission, which means when I click through the link, the
Chrome store is telling me that "I" have published the extension and will see
it in the store in a few moments. You should try to get the URL fixed :)

